# Gator blades for Honda



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I have a Honda HRX 217 (twin blades) - I'd like to get some opinions on gator blades and maybe purchase some. However, I've searched amazon and gator blades website and can't find blades to match my mower.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Likely a similar issue to the one I have. I just purchased a new Toro Super Recycler and wanted to get an Oregon blade for it. After not finding one, I emailed Oregon and got a response saying it is patented, so they cannot make and sell them.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> Likely a similar issue to the one I have. I just purchased a new Toro Super Recycler and wanted to get an Oregon blade for it. After not finding one, I emailed Oregon and got a response saying it is patented, so they cannot make and sell them.


Well that's a bummer. The honda blades are really nice, but I'm wondering if I can get some that are better/sharper...


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

A quick google search seems to indicate that your Honda only has Honda made blades available for it as they are proprietary.

Ditto for my Super Recycler of course, but then, that is why we bought the mowers we bought, we wanted top notch mulching. As both mowers are highly rated, I sincerely doubt there would be much improvement with an aftermarket blade, such as a Gator blade. They are fine blades for sure, but more of a "fix' for poor performance mowers than a way to supercharge a well designed mower.

As for sharpness, there is no reason your Honda blades cannot be as sharp as ANY other blade, other than poor sharpening. In fact, consider yourself lucky, my Toro with it's twisted "Venetian" blade is a bugger to sharpen correctly. I'll add a link to my sharpening thread on the Toro.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4369


----------



## Wasy88 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a gator blade on my super recycler


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Which model number? I'm guessing the mounting method may have changed over the years, mine is the 21381 and Oregon replied to my query with:


> Unfortunately, we do not offer a replacement blade for your mower. Due to the unique mounting system (it's currently patented by Toro), we are not able to offer a replacement blade at this time.


----------

